# Should I finailised the divorce?



## Great (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been married for 4 fours, but this whole period has been fill with fights and chaos.

This is my story.

When I met my wife, I asked her who and who she has dated because we live in a small town.
She told me she had had ONLY three boyfriends.
I did not bother to investigate, I went ahead and married her.

After the wedding new depressing fact started coming out. But she was already pregnant for our first child. Now, we have two kids.
I soon realised that she had been with more than the number of men she told me at first.

From information I have gathered, its obvious she was a **** in the small that we live. Just realising that she has slept with any guy with little money to throw around before we got married.

I've ordered my lawyers to file for a divorce as I cannot stand to be married to a woman that every ****, Tom and Harry had passed between her legs.

Please help me, is this the right thing to do?


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

With all due respect, who gives a f*uck how many people she has been with BEFORE you. The only thing you should be worried about is who she choses to be with now.
I know it may suck that she may not have been as "pure" as you may have thought but I am sure she has taken a bath sence then and the vigina does snap back. Although there is no excuse for her lying, her past sex life has nothing to do with you. You married her so obviously you love something about her. Give her and your kid a chance and make crystal clear that there had better be no more little secrets that pop up.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

uphillbattle said:


> With all due respect, who gives a f*uck how many people she has been with BEFORE you. The only thing you should be worried about is who she choses to be with now.
> I know it may suck that she may not have been as "pure" as you may have thought but I am sure she has taken a bath sence then and the vigina does snap back. Although there is no excuse for her lying, her past sex life has nothing to do with you. You married her so obviously you love something about her. Give her and your kid a chance and make crystal clear that there had better be no more little secrets that pop up.


:iagree: Her past is her past. She chose to marry you. I don't get it.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

I've never understood the obsession some guys have with knowing their girlfriends/wife's past. 

I'd like to know if she was married before or had a kid with someone, of course. But the other details about other guys? I'd rather chew glass. 

To each their own. It's kind of a bummer time to be dumping the wife though, having kids and all. Has she dated anyone during your marriage? Why get angry at her when she did things before she even knew you?


----------



## Disposition (Aug 2, 2011)

agreed. and besides that, how bad could she have been? i mean, you say you're from a small town, yet you had no idea of her past. 
i'd say move on and enjoy your family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

